# DIY Co2 question



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok Co2 system set up and running defused through air stone. Should it be running ful bore
or should it be restricted. I do have a valve in line with the tubing

thanks Paul


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

It should run full bore. Some people add bubble counters and/or check valves that may restrict flow, but I do not see any need to intentionally restrict it.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks for the reply. I thought I had read 2bpm.
kind of hard using an air stone as a defuser.
I was counting pulses or rush of bubbles as pressure
bilt up and released Co2.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

the two bubble thing was for a pressurized Co2 system.
sorry just learning all of this. only two days what a drastic
change in the amount of Co2. I've never seen a diy Co2
generator in use before.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Just a little heads up. Do you have something like a drop checker to measure your co2 levels. If you don't I would get one. Even with diy co2 generators its good to know what your levels are. If you are or think your fish are being effected by to much co2. You can put an air stone in your tank and run it at night that way you don't get a build up at night when no one is using co2. Put it on a timer and set for when your lights go out. If you have problems with diffusion with your stone. You can try the electric bubble maker by hydor it comes in their co2 generator kit but you can buy them separately.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for your input much appreciated. I just checked my ph and it is like 6.4
I need to get a kh test kit. Any suggestions on buffering my ph. It comes out of tbe tap
at 7.6
I use Neutral Regulator 7.0 by Seachem. When I do water changes. I'm doing one after this post.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I would leave it alone. Trying to adjust the ph is difficult and not needed. Your better off with the ph steady. The plants will do just fine at the level coming out of your faucet. Keep your kh around 5-6 and your gh about the same. Your co2 will set the ph. The ph is just not that important unless it gets past 8


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well how about the fish I have. I'm also not sure what the kh and gh are
I need a test kit i guess, a all in one would be great.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well how about the fish I have. I'm also not sure what the kh and gh are
I need a test kit i guess, a all in one would be great. So how do I control 
my hardness? What do i use?
Thank you so much for your help. This is a pain doing this on my phone.
Thanks again Paul


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

First go to The Krib. Com and read all you can about water hardness in a freshwater planted Aquarium. Then get your test kits and I will help you with any questions you have about controlling your hardness. That is the best way to do it. You will learn more about it that way. That's how I did it, then I was better able to ask more specific questions


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well how about the fish I have. I'm also not sure what the kh and gh are
I need a test kit i guess, a all in one would be great. So how do I control 
my hardness? What do i use?
Thank you so much for your help. This is a pain doing this on my phone.
Thanks again Paul


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

BTW don't try to control it till you have a better understanding of it


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Understood. Like I said it's hard to read lengthy things on this phone
Sucks getting old.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok then I read the article. Honestly I got Bla, Bla, Bla Co2 that is acidic will
break down buffering ions. I think if I get this correct, I could use baking soda to buff my kh
and inturn will raise my ph. 
Here are my water specs.
Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0
Chlorine = 0
Nitrate = 20
GH = 150
KH = 120
Ph = 6.8

If I understand this I'm in good parameters. I should have a Co2 count around 15 give
or take.
Think I just a brain cram.

Thanks again Paul


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Basic
I did read that article and it waa somewhat informative
for a non chemists person like me. I understand that introducing
Co2 to the tank the acidic nature will brake down the buffering
ions and Ph will drop. If i'm understanding all this I can use something
as simple as baking soda to control the Gh and Kh. I've been meaning to post
the stats of my tank but have had technical difficulties
when I try to hit post quick reply. Besides I came home from work on Friday
to find my daughter had put the pez egg color tabs in my tank.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

GH = 150
KH = 120


These are just fine for most plants and most of the common hatchery bred fish. It is a bit too hard to breed the soft water fish, if that was your goal. 
There is plenty of carbonate (KH) to buffer the pH. Do not worry about it. 

Fish can handle the pH swings from CO2 just fine. 
They cannot handle the pH swings that happen when you are constantly trying to adjust it via adding minerals, acids, salts and other things. LEAVE IT ALONE. Do not use pH altering products. Your fish do not want a specific pH, they want a stable mineral level that is within their range.

I think egg coloring material is food coloring, safe for people, and probably not that bad for fish or plants. Do a big water change, or even a couple of them, of course, but it will probably be just fine once the material is removed. This is not the worst thing that I have heard about ending up in tanks.


----------

